# Need a decent intelligent exhaust centre!!!



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks
Ive got Golf gt sport 140 bhp with the discreet back box which ive got a 170bhp back box to go on as it has the twin exhaust pipes for which i need a step down clamp from 60mm to 55mm and a bit of cuuting on the old exhaust for it to fit. I have rang almost every exhaust centre i know and they dont have a clue what im on about saying there is no such thing as a step down clamp in those sizes when i know there is as this is a common mod an the golfs Clicky half way down on page 2 there is a picture of what i need done
So if anyone knows of a exhaust centre that would help please let me know.

P.s i have been to powerflow exhaust and they have quoted me £80+vat

Thanks


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

trouble is with just the normal centres they dont want to get involved with something they might end up with for hours .
and the quote youve had seems to cover just that .
cant you or some mates from, i take it you are a member of a club , get it fitted


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah i could do it myself but one of the main problems is finding the exhaust reducer pipe thingy! Once ive found one its only a 5 min job basicaly old exhaust off cut just before the back box join nex box to pipe using reducer clamp add some paste jobs a good one!
But like i said the problem is getting hold of a reducer section tries SES, Normag, Spares world, Halfords, FMP and zenith no one had one or knew where i could get hold of one. 
I did go to ATS on Carmarthen road the bloke did know what i needed but didnt know where i could get one.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

try this seem to have a lot of bits and pieces
http://www.jetex.co.uk/website/downloads/customparts09cataloguev1.pdf


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Haha 
Cheers for that it looks like they have got what i need on page 4
Thanks alot!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

give them a call with the dimensions , cant see it costing to much either if its the bit i was looking at .
then do it yourself


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Pop down to Charlie in Pro-Speed! Im sure he will sort somthing out for you!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Try Merlin Motorsport...

http://www.merlinmotorsport.co.uk/E...Mild-Steel-Parts/c223_224_226_2673/index.html

http://www.merlinmotorsport.co.uk/p...EEVE-50.8/57/63.5-STAINLESS/product_info.html


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Ben if you have no joy with the part on pg4 from Jetex give us a call. Could make this up for you. :thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Carr20VT said:


> Ben if you have no joy with the part on pg4 from Jetex give us a call. Could make this up for you. :thumb:


Thanks for the great offer mate:thumb:
But ive managed to source a part the same as the jetex one of good old ebay.


----------

